
How I have avoided “JavaScript fatigue” - bhelx
https://bhelx.simst.im/articles/how-ive-avoided-javascript-fatigue/
======
akamaozu
Thank you for writing this.

I think the biggest contributor to JS fatigue is almost every tutorial
pointing its readers to tool up in a number of ways just to get started.

It becomes very difficult for anyone new to the language to imagine being
useful or taken seriously if they can't use these tools.

